# Amps Question



## dougiebabes (Dec 1, 2006)

In one of the ealier discussions it was mentioned that the factory seting o the radio for the Amps isset at only 50%. How do you increase the level beyond 50%?
Also is there a preferred brand of gauge cluster and gauges for the center piece on the top of the gauge?
Thanks guys,
Dougiebabes


----------



## nagoat (Oct 21, 2006)

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=10939&highlight=amp


----------

